
Elon Musk: Robots will take your jobs, government will have to pay your wage? - evo_9
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/elon-musk-robots-jobs-government-181956572.html?.gg_invalid=true
======
chinese_dan
The government will never just give you money, like many people seem to want.
We would quickly run out of productive people and the economy would collapse
soon thereafter.

We may, however, have government-assigned job programs. The people that want
to sit on their ass and play video games all day would have to dig ditches,
work on construction sites, and pick up garbage to receive a paycheck.

~~~
gpsx
It is called workfare, as opposed to welfare. I think we should be doing this
now.

In the past people had to do things like dig ditches or build the hoover dam.
Today it doesn't have to be physical labor. People can do work on a computer.
If you are an out of work project manager you can do project management on the
computer from your house. These people would in fact be managing work from the
program itself. If you are really unqualified to do anything, worst case you
can watch movies and then rate them. There is always more work to do.

